# Anyone else put a lot of thought into what to wear for shows?



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 16, 2008)

i always try to decide at least a day beforehand which band (or non-band but otherwise metal) shirt i should wear, and occasionally whether to go with black BDU pants vs. urban camo BDU pants.

i have 2 shows coming up in the next few days, so i have to decide this twice


----------



## TimSE (Apr 16, 2008)

my band tend to think all black with no band shirts
i tend to have 2 or 3 pairs of trousers/pants and i have a bunch of plain black shirts i use for gigs


----------



## Trespass (Apr 16, 2008)

I wear something reminiscent of a busker. A fedora with black jacket


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2008)

I always wear a button-down dress shirt. Preferably of Italian origin. Then either very well-pressed black denim jeans or black dress slacks, a belt fastened off center, to make sure I don't give my guitar a rash. I'll usually wear a hat, too. I used to have hundreds of friggin hats. (Yeah, raided a costume shop once that had a closeout on a bunch of hats.)


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 16, 2008)

Do this:


----------



## arnoroth661 (Apr 16, 2008)

Usually black jeans and a solid, dark colored short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

I usually do the Swede-tastic dickies thing.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2008)

I definitely set aside shirts that I want to wear for gigs/photos/whatever so I don't wear them before the day and have them end up in the wash when I need them 

I'm also thinking I need to buy some new shorts/pants that I can move around in a bit better. The ones I have now are too loose (bought them because they were cheap and the first pair I found that kind of fit comfortably  ). 

Other than that, my old band used to hit Value Village before gigs sometimes to pick out the weirdest stuff we could find lol One show, my bassist wore a bright orange suit jacket and a fluffy pink spotted pimp hat


----------



## budda (Apr 16, 2008)

I also set aside band shirts/make a mental note not to wear them before a gig lol.

I usually just grab my best jeans.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 17, 2008)

I've done everything from wearing jeans and t-shirt to wearing thought-out costumes, tribal motives painted on my head and such... depends on the band. I do hate being the only one planning out my stage image when the rest of the band is like "whatever, dude..."


----------



## Naren (Apr 17, 2008)

Mmmm. Sometimes. 

Well, never "a lot of thought," but sometimes "a little thought."

Some days I'll plan it out the day before and other days I'll just randomly wear whatever matches my insanely dark demonic evil atmosphere I've got goin' on for the band. And then someone else has to ruin it by wearing bright pink stockings, dying their hair purple, and wearing really cute clothes. Fuck...

Okay, I'm kidding about that last part, but I usually just put a little bit of thought into it. Generally an old-school metal t-shirt or just a black t-shirt with someone awesome emblazoned upon it with black jeans or camo pants.  Or something.


----------



## Drew (Apr 17, 2008)

BDU?

Not really, I just grab something comfortable that I like the look of. If that counts as a "little" thought, so be it, butit's pretty much just whatever's available...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> BDU?


"Battle Dress Uniform"

like this:





they're incredibly practical for stage work (huge durable cargo pockets ftw), plus they look cool onstage if you play metal 


so, for tomorrow, i'm between my Testament 2005 reunion tour shirt vs. Emperor Emperial Live Ceremony E Shield t-shirt, and black vs. urban camo BDU pants.

thoughts?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ari, why don't you just say "fuck it" and dress like Laibach


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ari, why don't you just say "fuck it" and dress like Laibach



like who?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 17, 2008)

Laibach (band) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They've been known to dress in military clothing and take on that persona, a major influence on Rammstein.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Laibach (band) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They've been known to dress in military clothing and take on that persona, a major influence on Rammstein.



 i don't think it would be very easy to play guitar in my field jacket....besides, i'm in more of a death/thrash metal band, doesn't work quite as well, i don't think.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 17, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i don't think it would be very easy to play guitar in my field jacket....besides, i'm in more of a death/thrash metal band, doesn't work quite as well, i don't think.



Yes, I know  It's still a cool image.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes and No. I wear what i'd usually wear, but I tend to put a good deal of thought into what I usually wear.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 17, 2008)

Any color you like, as long as it's black.


----------



## Alien DNA (Apr 17, 2008)

I tend to wear a slogan on my tshirts...my fav is "kill all dj's" but anything black is a must!!!
But comfort has to have some importance too!!


----------



## _detox (Apr 17, 2008)

My band concentrates on making our shows a party as well as a performance. And it's my job to be the most ridiculous person on stage, so I wear a cape along with whatever else I'm feeling like wearing. For our last, I wore a cape, RATM shirt, white gym shorts, a black sock, a blue sock, and my rainbow painted Converse and I hung an air freshener that said "Shut the hell up" on my guitar. 

I'm thinking about switching the cape out with this Disney Princess hooded towel I found at Wal-Mart. The hood has a crown on it.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 17, 2008)

Where's Noodles, he's gotta be the king of hilarious t-shirts on stage.


----------



## klutvott (Apr 17, 2008)

I usually put on some pants and a t-shirt. if it's cold i might go for a longsleeve.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 17, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Emperor Emperial Live Ceremony E Shield t-shirt, and black vs. urban camo BDU pants.
> 
> thoughts?




interesting choice of stage attire, Ari.


hmmm ... where have i seen this before...










yeah, BDUs rule for live playing. for me, it's just the simple fact that they're REALLY comfortable.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 17, 2008)

Usually a music t-shirt and jeans...

However, I've been known to play in a pirate costume. I've worn a cowboy hat a few times. Done The "Motley Crue" thing I guess, with a wig, eyeliner and nail varnish, etc.  (that was a for a school BOTB, so I'm allowed right? ) and the santa hat's had an outting a couple of times


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 17, 2008)

Edroz said:


> interesting choice of stage attire, Ari.
> 
> 
> hmmm ... where have i seen this before...
> ...



 nice 

tonight i think i'll wear the Emperor and black pants, and saturday the Testament and camos.

pics to come!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2008)

I wear jeans or camo shorts depending on the temperature and a band t-shirt generally. I like to show my influences, especially when they don't really seem to fit with the music. I wore my All Shall Perish tee last night at a screamo/metalcore gig with my band playing Poison the Well type music, so it raised a few eyebrows. My singer is the same - The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.


----------



## darren (Apr 21, 2008)

I try to avoid the clichés of band shirts, camo, cargo/BDU pants, etc. and just dress comfortably, usually in dark clothes.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 21, 2008)

Fairly ratted out bluejeans, not skintight but definately on the skinny side, tight enough to sit well below the hips without actually falling off without a belt.
Some shoes
and GO
Ive never worn a shirt at a show.
But then 95% of our shows have been house parties, and I typically get stuck gigging bass at staged venues, and it just seems more common with bassists. Never got any shittalk for it squint: except on here )


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 21, 2008)

darren said:


> I try to avoid the clichés of band shirts, camo, cargo/BDU pants, etc. and just dress comfortably, usually in dark clothes.



i dress comfortably, usually in dark clothes, too.....it just happens that in my case that also normally means band shirts and BDU pants


----------



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2008)

darren said:


> I try to avoid the clichés of band shirts, camo, cargo/BDU pants, etc. and just dress comfortably, usually in dark clothes.



Well, is it cliché to just wear what I normally wear? I just make sure its clean before I go on stage.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Well, is it cliché to just wear what I normally wear? I just make sure its clean before I go on stage.



exactly, same here....but i still put a bit of extra thought into my stagewear, like trying to decide the best combination of shirt/pants for the band/show/venue and how they go with the guitar i'm playing as my #1.


----------



## darren (Apr 21, 2008)

Heh.

I think i currently own exactly one band shirt. It's a Muse shirt from their Absolution tour, and it was a gift from my bandmate (he knows i like Muse, and i'm guessing the shirt doesn't fit him any more).

I wore it yesterday for the first time to do some work in the yard.


----------



## spinecast213 (Apr 24, 2008)

we always wear black BDUs and a black band shirt. last show a slayer shirt. tomorrow night im wearing my panzer division marduk shirt. and my gauntlet.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, I used to wear jeans and then either a long sleeve shirt, shirt sleeve shirt (concert on blank), but that gets too hot when you are moving around. Especially if you are opening for Symphony X at Jaxx and the AC is broken on one of the hottest days of the summer. But now I generally wear cargo shorts (usually camo) and a influential band shirt with the sleeves cut off (I guess its a holdover from the 80's).


----------



## Leon (Apr 25, 2008)

whatever is comfortable


----------

